# My VIP 722 #2 remote is not working all of a sudden? (2wks old!)



## todbnla

I checked the batts and they are good but all of a sudden, my #2 remote is not working correctly, before I make a phone call is their something I am missing to check??? I looked in the manual but other than batts, it does not mention anything.
I could not get any functions to work although it did appear to put the dvr into record mode one time....?

However, I am not sure if my grandson got a hold of it or not? :grin:


----------



## ChuckA

Try changing the remote address. Look at the system info screen to see what the current address is set to. The step-by-step procedure to change the remote address is in the manual.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Try changing the remote address. Look at the system info screen to see what the current address is set to. The step-by-step procedure to change the remote address is in the manual.


just in case he has trouble finding them...

1) take the #2 remote to tv1
2) turn on tv #1 and bring up system info (either hit the system info button on the receiver, or hit menu on the #1 remote two times)
3) locate the line labeled "secondary remote address" and not the number in the white box to the right of it.
4) on the #2 remote, push and hold down the "sat" button until all the mode buttons at the top of the remote light up (takes between 5 - 10 seconds)
5) let got of the "sat" button, it should be blinking.
6) punch in any number between 1 and 16
7) hit the pound sign, the "sat" button's blinking should pause and then blink 3 times if it accepted the number
8) hit the record button two or three times. The number in the white box by secondary remote address should have changed to the number you punched in.
9) exit out of system info, and test to see if the remote is working at tv #2

On a side note, if it does address, but still won't work from the #2 location, may be looking at UHF interference. Easiest solution for that is to replace the little antenna on the back of the receiver with an old set of rabbit ears (it works, i swear lol). there are some other options to help with that too if that doesn't work, or would rather try something else...


----------



## otnipj3s

Make sure nothing it touching the antenna for TV2. It happend to me about a month ago and it worked.


----------



## todbnla

puckwithahalo said:


> just in case he has trouble finding them...
> 
> 1) take the #2 remote to tv1......


Thanks, did that and renamed it #2, works power on/off of TV2 but cannot get any other functions to work. Also moved receiver to higher shelf in rack, made sure LOS to antenna was clear and nothing was hitting it.


----------



## puckwithahalo

when you press select on the remote what is lighting up at the top of the remote?


----------



## todbnla

puckwithahalo said:


> when you press select on the remote what is lighting up at the top of the remote?


The SAT button on the far left and the 2nd tv receiver (yellow and blue leds) lights up on the front, it powers on I just have no functionality other than on and off, no screen menu or record...? Nothing happens when I push the dvr button either...???


----------



## puckwithahalo

it sounds like the remote is working....what comes up in the corner of the screen when the tv comes on?


----------



## CABill

I'm not clear on what you see for on/off and Record are LEDs on the receiver, or the TV2 screen itself. Reading one way, there is nothing on the screen and you only produce receiver LED activity. That could be the receiver and TV2 not on the same modulated channel (or one is set to Air and the other cable). As long as when the receiver is "Off", you see the TurboHD screen, it isn't the modulator and you'd be able to watch whatever channel was last on - just not do anything to the receiver other than On/Off. Which is closer to what you have?


----------



## Rob Glasser

It does sound more like a UHF problem. I know it's already been mentioned but check the UHF antenna on the back of the receiver, make sure it's screwed down tightly, and not touching anything. If so you might want to try attaching the attenuator that should have come with the unit inline between the antenna and the receiver. Last but not least perhaps try adding a small amount of coax to move the antenna away from the receiver to see if something is interfering with it.


----------



## puckwithahalo

i'm not sure it is a remote problem. he's saying he's getting no change on the tv when he is able to power the tv2 part of the receiver off and on. I'm thinking he may be on the wrong input or modulated channel for tv2


----------



## Rob Glasser

I read the power on/off for TV2 as the TV itself. Is it powering on and off the dish receiver or the TV? Strange that the remote would work to actually take the dish receiver in and out of standby but nothing else.


----------



## CABill

todbnla said:


> The SAT button on the far left and the 2nd tv receiver (yellow and blue leds) lights up on the front, it powers on I just have no functionality other than on and off, no screen menu or record...? Nothing happens when I push the dvr button either...???


My read of that is that the Yellow Dual and Blue TV2 LEDs come on when he hits Select with it in Standby. I'd suggest RCA TV2 cables connected to TV1 to see if it is only the modulated coax that "does nothing". Like someone helped and disabled modulation for TV2, changed its channel, ...

BUT, maybe he sees the screensaver and that changes when he hits Select. Either sound like the remote is doing the right thing, and the receiver is seeing the remote do it.

Just my read though, and it isn't a clear one at that.


----------



## CABill

Kinda late with this idea, but push the mode button to Single mode. Now use the TV2 remote to see if the receiver recognized Menu, DVR, pause, ... and if it does, it is only TV2 modulation (assumes Shared View is enabled).


----------



## todbnla

Shared view is not enabled and my dvr is only hooked to one tv...



> My read of that is that the Yellow Dual and Blue TV2 LEDs come on when he hits Select with it in Standby.


 Yes, this is exact situation, the receiver powers on but noting on the tv would let you know its on...no interaction between the dvr and the tv screen. If I power my tv1 remote off, the turbo screen saver comes on, if I power my tv 2 receiver on, the receiver comes on but the screen saver is still on. FWIW, the tv2 remote has not been setup to work my actual tv, IE: it will not power my tv on and off since I have not added my tv's code to the remote, but it all worked fine out of the box. ( tv2remote was never setup on my tv though)

*THANKS* for all your help and bear with me, this is a ll new.


----------



## CABill

Enable Shared view (can only be done with TV1 remote) and make sure the receiver stays in Single mode from now on. If you are in Dual mode, with a single TV, you won't notice any changes that are happening to the TV2 OUTPUT RCA/coax from the TV2 remote while watching TV1.


----------



## puckwithahalo

1) turn on tv1 and on the #1 remote hit menu-6-1-5
2) you should be on modulator setup
3) under tv2 out, look to see what channel is set and whether the pink mark is by air or cable
4) change the setting on your tv to the same mode (air/antenna or cable) as the pink mark denotes and change the channel to the channel listed.
5) make sure the tv is set for analog mode if it has both analog and digital tuners built in.
6) see if you get a picture


----------



## todbnla

CABill said:


> Enable Shared view (can only be done with TV1 remote) and make sure the receiver stays in Single mode from now on. If you are in Dual mode, with a single TV, you won't notice any changes that are happening to the TV2 OUTPUT RCA/coax from the TV2 remote while watching TV1.


When I checked it is set this way...


----------



## todbnla

puckwithahalo said:


> 1) turn on tv1 and on the #1 remote hit menu-6-1-5
> 2) you should be on modulator setup
> 3) under tv2 out, look to see what channel is set and whether the pink mark is by air or cable
> 4) *change the setting on your tv to the same mode (air/antenna or cable) as the pink mark denotes and change the channel to the channel listed.*
> 5) make sure the tv is set for analog mode if it has both analog and digital tuners built in.
> 6) see if you get a picture


When I tried to set them alike, the save option greyed it self out...thus tv2 remote is still about usless.


----------



## CABill

todbnla said:


> When I checked it is set this way...


Shared mode might be that way, but you aren't in SINGLE mode.

Using TV1 remote displaying the top banner on TV1 (Select or cancel while watching), it will say Single or Dual. If you get the Blue TV2 LED to come on the front, you are in Dual and NOT Single mode. As long as the banner says Dual, push on the left side of the door to expose the MODE button. Push it until the Yellow LED on the far left (Single) comes on instead of the one to the right (Dual).

Do you have any cables coming from the back of the receiver that are connected to the TV2 outputs (RCA or coax)? If those are connected to the TV, you can change the TV from Component or HDMI input to RCA/Line1/ or Analog input and watch "TV2" that way to verify things change. What puckwithahalo said was to LOOK at the Modulator output and change so that your TV channel agreed with the selected Modulator channel (and air/cable). He wasn't telling you to set both TV1 and TV2 to the same channel in that menu. Peek at TV2. If it says channel 60 air, AND your receiver connects to TV1 via coax, change TV1 (not the receiver) to watch channel 60 as if it were an OTA channel.

If you only have TV1, do you just want the TV2 remote to be another way to control the receiver so that using either one will change what you see via Component/HDMI? Or, do you really want the TV2 remote to change and display something different from what TV1 sees on the TV2 outputs? The latter is the definition of Dual mode.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> When I tried to set them alike, the save option greyed it self out...thus tv2 remote is still about usless.


don't change the setting in the receiver's menu, change the setting on the tv2 television itself to match what you see in the menu


----------



## puckwithahalo

i just realized something. which of the orange lights on your receiver is lit up? the one to the right or the one to the left?


----------



## Rogueone

I'm with CABill, from what you are describing, you have the DVR setup on 1 TV, but you described the lights for TV2 on the front of the box, like you have it connected to 2 TV's. It sounds like someone hit the dual/single button and put the unit into Dual mode, which would cause the exact simptoms you describe


----------



## puckwithahalo

i concur.


----------



## todbnla

Well I found the answer: *poor install,* when the tech installed the system it has been in DUAL mode ever since he left but I only have one tv hooked to it, so I switched it to SINGLE mode and viola, works fine, what gives with these techs? 
And he told me specifically, always use remote #2 to record ! Thanks for all the help and sorry for all these ?'s


----------

